

Silicon Valley Start-Up Cost Cutting & Restructuring Action Plan - spectrumsk
http://blog.foundvalue.com/

======
dennykmiu
An excellent post ... a must read for every entrepreneur, especially CEO, who
are still trying to figure out the potential impact of the current downturn.
In the spirit of sharing experience, the following was my own. Thanks again.

[http://furrier.org/2008/10/10/beware-entrepreneurs-and-
start...](http://furrier.org/2008/10/10/beware-entrepreneurs-and-startup-ceos-
prepare-now-read-this-post/)

------
tptacek
You know what's fucked up? Writing about cutting back an engineering team as
if the worst part about it was all the effort you put into recruiting the
engineering team. Best part: "You can also use this opportunity to _upgrade
your team._ Take a few months, see how you do with a smaller team and if you
have the luxury to hire again, you will probably find some great people."

Here's a great new question to ask during your next engineering job interview:
have you ever "cut back" your engineering team? Did you continue taking a
salary?

